# 29.5 outlaw tires on outlander



## triple650 (Aug 24, 2010)

hey guys i posted a reply to a thread on the can am section but ill post it up here too, not sure if more poeple look at this or not. i need to know if i can run 29.5x10x12 and 29.5x12x12 on my stock outlander with stock black rims on a 09 can am outlander 800 xt camo thats why its got black rims. would like to know cuz i can buy a pare for fairly cheap . thanks guys


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You will have to have a pipe lift on the front atleast and a clutch kit for sure.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Check the other thread... No need to ask twice... The forum regulars see all!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Actually I'd rather him ask here.... That other thread was meant more for pics, explanations... not questions.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

oh ok..


----------

